# Weekly Competition 2013-33



## Mike Hughey (Aug 13, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U2 F2 U' R2 U R' F'
*2. *U F U2 R U2 R U2 R' U2
*3. *U F U' R2 F2 U R' U
*4. *F2 U F' U' R2 U2 R' F' U2
*5. *F2 U' F R2 F U' F R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 D2 L' D2 R D' R B L2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 U L2 D
*2. *R2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B U' F' R2 F R B' L F2
*3. *D2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B R2 B U2 B' D R B' D2 B2 D' L' D L2 R2
*4. *R2 F2 L2 U R2 D B2 L2 F2 U L2 R' B D2 L U B2 L2 F2 U2 F'
*5. *D2 U2 R' B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L' R' B D B U R D' B' F' R B2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw' Fw' U2 Fw' L2 Rw' R2 U' L2 B D' U2 Fw' F Uw Rw' R Fw2 R' F' Rw2 U2 R2 Uw' U2 Fw F2 R D2 Uw' Rw R2 F2 L' U' B' R Uw' B' Fw2
*2. *Uw' Fw' F' Rw' D' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 B2 Uw R' Uw U2 L R' Uw' R F' Uw' R Uw' Fw L2 U' B2 L' Rw D U L2 B2 R U Fw Rw' B' R B Uw2 B'
*3. *D2 U2 L' Rw' B2 F2 U2 R Uw B2 D Rw Fw F2 Rw R' D R F Uw' Rw B2 D L2 Fw' D' F' R' D Fw F' L' Uw Fw' F2 L' Rw Uw Fw U'
*4. *D' R2 D B2 U Fw2 R' U' Fw2 F Rw' B' R2 F R2 Fw2 U2 Fw' Uw' F L2 Rw2 U' R D2 Uw' Fw Uw L' B2 L U' B2 L Uw2 L' R' F Uw L
*5. *B' Fw R' B D' U2 Rw Fw D' Rw2 B D2 U' Rw2 B' D' Uw' B2 F' L' R Uw2 R2 B' F' Uw2 F2 D' L Uw U' Rw' B Uw R2 B' L2 D B' L2

*5x5x5*
*1. *R2 Bw D U2 L' Bw L' U2 Lw' D' L Dw F2 L2 Lw2 F' Dw2 B2 R' D2 Dw' Uw' Fw R' Dw2 R Bw' F D' F2 R' D2 Uw F2 D Uw' B' L Lw' R D Bw Dw L2 Rw Dw Uw' B Fw2 R2 Bw' L Uw' B' Uw' Bw2 Rw Bw D' Bw
*2. *R' U2 Bw R2 Dw' Lw' Bw L2 Lw' D2 Dw2 Uw' B' Rw2 R' Fw R2 Dw' Fw D2 R' Dw2 U2 L' Fw' Rw' Bw F2 Uw' F2 Lw2 D B Bw F' Dw Bw Fw2 F L' R' Dw' Bw' Fw2 Lw Dw2 Bw Rw' B' F2 L2 Lw' Rw D2 B R2 Fw' Rw' D2 Dw2
*3. *D' L' Dw Rw2 Fw Rw2 Bw2 D' Lw Bw' Lw2 Uw' Bw' L B' Bw Dw U Rw2 Fw' F2 Lw Bw2 Dw2 Lw Fw L' Uw' Lw' F' Lw F U2 R2 Uw' Lw D Bw L Dw' R Fw R2 D' Uw Fw' U' Fw' Lw2 R2 F L Lw Bw Uw Rw' R2 Dw' Uw2 B2
*4. *L Lw2 Rw' Bw' F D2 Dw' Rw2 Fw2 R' B Uw2 B' Uw F' D U2 L R' D2 Dw U' F2 Dw' R F' Dw2 Uw2 U2 Bw L' R2 U' Lw2 U R Bw2 Uw R B Bw' F' D Dw2 Uw2 Lw Dw' Bw Uw' L' Dw' L2 Lw Rw Uw B2 F' Dw' B2 Lw2
*5. *U' B2 D Rw' Uw' Rw' R' F2 L Dw R2 B R' U2 Bw' F Uw' Bw2 D' R D L2 D2 Lw B2 Bw F2 U Bw' Dw' L Lw Fw L' Dw B2 Lw' U2 Bw2 L' Lw' D2 Rw' D2 Bw Uw' L2 D' F Lw2 Uw2 B R' B2 Lw2 U' Bw' D2 U2 R

*6x6x6*
*1. *L' D 2D 3U2 2L' U2 2F2 3R' 2R2 2D2 L 2B 3U 3F 2U F 2U2 L' R2 U 3R' 3F' 2F' U L' 2R2 2D' 3U' L2 F2 2L 2B 2D' 2U L 3R' 3U2 2L 2R2 2F 2R' R D 2U B2 D' 2D' 2U L2 3R' B 2B' 3F2 3U' 3F 3U 3F2 2L' 2B' 3R2 2U L2 R2 U 3R 2R2 R F 2U 2F2
*2. *U' 2F' 2U 2L2 U 2B' F 2U' 2B 3U2 2L' 2R D 2U' 2B U 2F' D2 2D 3U2 2U U B 2B 3U U B2 2F' 3R2 D2 2U2 B2 2B 3F 3U 2R' 2F 3U 2L2 3R2 2B' D 3R2 B' 3R' 2B' U B2 F L 2D2 3U' U' 3F2 2L' 3R' B' F2 D B F2 2D 3R' 2B2 3F L B 2U2 U B
*3. *3U2 2L' 3F 2L2 3R2 2R' 2B2 L 2B2 D' U' L2 2B 2R D' U 2B2 R 2B F2 2U' 2R 3F2 2D 3R' U2 B' R U' 3F F 3R' R2 2D' B2 L 2D 2F' 2U2 3F2 2R 2U 2B2 D' F 2L B 2B2 2D2 F2 R' 3F' 2D' 2R' 2B2 3R' 2F 3U2 B2 2B2 3F2 F2 U2 L2 R' 2D 3U' 2U 2L 3R2
*4. *2F2 2L' 2D2 U' 2B 3U2 2L2 2F' 2L2 3U2 2F2 R' 3U 2U U' 2L 2D' 3F 2L2 B 2B2 3F2 F' L' D B2 2F 2U2 3F2 L2 F' 2L' 3R D' 3F' 2L2 D2 B' 3F' 2L' 2F2 2L' 2D2 L' 3R2 2R D2 2L 2R2 B2 2F' 2L' D 2D2 3F2 3R 2R2 2B' L' 2L2 F' U 2F' 2U 3R2 D 2D2 2B F' 3U2
*5. *2L2 2U' U' 3F' L 2L2 3U2 2B2 3F2 F2 L2 2R R D L 2U L 2U2 U2 2B' F2 2U' 3F2 2F 2R' U' 3R2 3U 2R' 3F' 2L' 3U' 2B U F' 2D' U 2F2 2D' 2B2 2F U 2L 2F2 3R F 3R' 2R2 3F' L' R2 2B2 2F2 2R' U' 2B2 2F2 2D B 2B2 3R' U' 2F' 3U2 3R2 2F2 R' 3F' D U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B2 3F L 2L2 2D' F' U 3F 2D L 2L2 2R 2D F' 2L 3R' R2 2U' 3R 3F' 3D2 3U 2U' 3R 3D 3R2 3B F' L R2 3F 3U2 B2 2F' F' 2D' L2 3R' 2R2 3U 2B' 2L' F2 L R' 2D 3B2 3L' B' 3F F2 3U' 2L' 2U B 2F F 2R' B2 3B' 2F F2 L' 3L2 U' 3R' 2B 2U' B 2B2 3F F L' 3L' 3B2 F' 2L' 2B F' U2 L' R' U2 3L 2U 2R2 R2 2D2 3B L' 2D2 2F2 F' 3R D 3D2 U 2B 2L' 2B2
*2. *3R' 3U2 L 2D2 2F F2 3U' 2U2 R2 2D2 U2 B2 2L 2B 3L U2 F2 3L2 2R 3B' 2L2 2B2 U F2 D 2D' 2U2 L' 3F' 3L D' F2 2D' 3D2 3U2 U' 3B2 D' F' R2 2F 3D 3R' D2 3U2 L 2L B 2B F 2L' 3B F 2L2 3R' 2R' 3D 3U2 B 2R2 D U B 2B' 3F 2D' B' 2F2 L2 2L 3R' R2 3F2 3L 3F' 3D2 3L 2D2 3B' 2D' 2L D' 2D' 2L 3F U L' 3B 3D 2U2 L2 D2 3F R2 3U2 U 2R' B 2R' 3D2
*3. *2R' 2F 2L' 3R' 2R2 2D 3D U2 2L 3L 2R2 2B 3F' 2F2 L' D' 3B' F' D 3U2 U' 3B2 L' 2D' 2F2 2L2 F2 2D' 2R' B2 2L2 2B 2U L 3R 3U R' D2 3F 2L 2F2 F 3U2 B' 3D 3R2 3D2 F U 3L' 3R' R 3D2 3B2 3R 3U 2L' 2B' 2L2 3D U 3L 2B R2 D' 3D2 2U' U' 3R' 2R' 2F2 3D' 3B2 3R' 3F' 3D 2U' 2R2 B2 L' D 2U' U2 2F R D U' L' D' 3D2 3U 3L U' F' L 2L2 3F D 2B' 2U2
*4. *3B2 2L R' F2 3L' R' 2F' L 2F2 2L' 3U' 3L' B2 2F F R 2U2 2R 2D' R2 3B D' 2D2 3U U2 R' 3D2 B2 3F F2 2U' 3R2 3F 2F' L2 3D 3U' 2F 2D2 2F' 2D2 2L R' 3D2 2F F' 3D 2U L2 3R' 2R R B2 2U2 L' 3R' D' R B' 2F2 3U 3R2 2U2 2L 2R' 2B 3B 3D' B2 3D 3U' 3R 3F' 3D 3U2 3L B' 2B 3U2 L 3R' 2D' 2U' U2 R' 3F' 2F' 2D' 3U2 R2 2D R' 2D2 2F2 3R 2B 2L2 2D 3L' 2D2
*5. *3L' 3U' 3R2 B' 3B' 3U2 B2 2L 2R' D' 3D2 U F2 L2 3R' 2R' B' 2F2 F 3R B' 3B 3F 2D L2 2L' R2 U R' 3U' 3B2 2D2 3F2 2R R2 2F' L 3F2 U 2B2 3U2 L' 2D2 U2 3L' 3D2 B2 2D 2U2 L' 3R 2D L' 2L' 2F' 2L2 3B' 3U U R 3U 3R' 2U 2L' 3D 2R D 3L2 2U' 2L 3R' 2F R 2U 2L 2R' 3F' 3D2 3R 2D' 3D' L2 3R' 2R2 D 2R2 2U2 B2 3D2 B 3F' 2D B 2B 2R2 2U' 2L' 2F' 3L2 F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R F U
*2. *R' F U2 F2 R' F' R' F R' U'
*3. *F2 U' R U R2 F2 R' F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 F' L' U' R' F2 R2 F D2 F' U2
*2. *F2 D' U' B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D B2 U R' F2 D' F2 U2 R B' D' B
*3. *R2 L B' R' B2 R2 F2 D' B' U2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 L F2 L'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D Fw' F' U2 L U2 F2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 Rw D2 Fw D Uw R' D' Uw2 U' Fw Rw Uw L' Rw' R Uw' Rw' Uw2 U L Rw2 R2 U' B' L2 D2 Uw' U' L' D'
*2. *B2 Fw' F' U' B2 Fw' D2 Uw' U' F Rw2 R' U L2 R2 D Uw' R Uw2 Rw R' F Rw2 Fw R' F' U2 F U B L2 B' D' U R D2 F Uw U' Rw
*3. *L Rw2 Uw' U2 Rw2 D' Uw2 L D' L Rw2 D L Uw' Rw2 B U2 Fw R' Fw2 D' Fw Uw U2 Fw2 U2 L2 Rw' D' L R Uw Fw' F2 Uw' Fw F' Rw2 R' D'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 Dw2 B F2 R' D Dw L' R2 D U2 Bw D Lw2 U2 R Fw Lw' Dw L2 Lw2 D Dw' L' Rw2 R2 D' F2 Lw2 R U' R' Uw' F' Dw' Uw2 Bw' F Lw' B2 F2 Rw' U Bw Uw U' Bw Rw2 R' B2 Fw Rw2 D2 Uw Lw' R D' Uw U2 R
*2. *L D' Uw U2 B' Dw' R B' L Rw D Bw' U L2 Lw Bw2 U2 B F D Bw2 Fw F2 D' Fw Rw Dw' Lw2 Rw' D' U2 L' Lw' D2 Dw2 Rw' Bw' F Lw' R Uw' U' Rw2 D L2 Rw B Lw D Lw2 Fw2 L' Lw' Dw Lw2 R' Fw Lw' D' F
*3. *Fw' Rw2 Dw' Uw' Bw' L' Dw2 Uw' Fw' L2 U L2 Dw' B' Fw' F Uw' R Dw Uw U2 Bw' F2 D' Lw2 B' F2 U' Rw2 Dw' R2 B2 F D2 U' Lw2 F2 D Dw' Rw D F' L2 B F' D' B U2 B2 Uw' B2 U Fw' D2 Dw R B2 Bw Fw' F'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U F 3U' 2F' L' 2B F 2U2 R' B2 2B 2F' D' 2B2 2F F U2 L B' 2B D2 3R 2D2 3R2 2R2 R F' 2R' F2 3R' 2R2 2B' 2U L 3R' 2U B2 2F 2D' F 3U' U 3R 2D2 3U' 2U2 2F' D 3R' 2B' 3F 3R' 2B 2F U2 B2 F 2U2 2F' F' 3R D 3R' R2 2U U 2R 2U 2F2 L

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D2 3D 3U U L2 3L2 3D' L D 3B 2U2 U' 3B U2 L' 3R2 3U' 2F2 3D' L B 3B 3D2 B2 3F R2 3B2 3R 2B' F L 3L F2 2R2 3D' 2R2 B' 3U 3R' R2 F 3D2 2L2 3D' 2L' B 3F2 2F' 2D L2 3B2 3D' B 2L2 2F2 L' 3R' 2D' B 3U 2F 3D 2U L B' 2B2 3F 3L 3R2 2R2 U' 3R 2R2 F2 2U2 3F F2 2D2 3B' 2D2 2F 3U' 3L2 3D 2R2 R 2D2 2U B' 3U U2 3B2 2L 2R' R 3D' 3B 2D' 3F' L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B' F2 D2 F L2 F L2 R2 F U2 L' D' U B' F D' R' U' F' U'
*2. *D2 F U2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 B F' U2 L' R U' R U2 B2 D B L2 R
*3. *R F' R L D' F D' R U2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D F2
*4. *B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B D2 B' U2 B' L D2 U2 F' D' B F2 L2 R' B'
*5. *L2 B2 L2 U L2 U' B2 F2 D U R2 F' D L F' L' R' F' U B' U'
*6. *F2 L2 B R2 F' R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 R F R' F L' D B2 R B R'
*7. *R2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 L B' D2 R U' R' B2 F R2 U'
*8. *L2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L' B2 F D' R' B2 D B F' L' U
*9. *R2 D2 U F2 L2 R2 U R2 U' L2 U' B' L B2 R2 B2 F' D L2 R U
*10. *U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 F2 U' R' B' U F' U R' B2 L2 F2
*11. *L F2 L' U2 L2 F2 D2 R' U2 R' B2 U' L B F' D L2 R B L2 F2
*12. *B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 F' L2 U F' D F2 L' B R' U2 F U
*13. *F R2 B2 U B' L U2 D' R2 F D' F2 L2 F2 D R2 D F2 R2 U2 R2
*14. *U2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U R2 B' F2 L' D2 U' F2 U' R2 B R
*15. *F' L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 B' U2 F U R' B' L R B2 R B U F2
*16. *B2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 U' R2 D R2 U2 F' L U R' B R D' B U' L'
*17. *R2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 D' B' L' D2 L' D R2 D2 B D R'
*18. *U R' L' U' B U2 F' R F2 D' R2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 F U2 F U2 F
*19. *D R2 D L2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U' B D2 U B D2 R B2 U B2 R'
*20. *F2 U2 F' R' F' U D R' F L D2 R B2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L
*21. *L2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 B2 R2 D2 F D' B R B2 F' L D' R' D F2
*22. *L2 D' R' D2 F B R2 U2 R' F B2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D
*23. *B' U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 R2 D2 L F' R2 U' B2 U2 B' R' D' B2
*24. *U F L2 B' U R F L2 B D' L2 B2 L' F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2
*25. *L2 B2 R U2 L B2 L U2 B2 L2 F D2 U' L' D F2 D B' R'
*26. *L2 B' R' F' B2 R F2 U R' B2 L' B2 R F2 R F2 L U2 F2
*27. *D' F2 D2 B2 U B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 R F L D2 U F' D2 B' D R
*28. *L2 F D2 U2 F U2 R2 F' U2 B2 R2 U' F L' R D' F2 R' D2 R' F2
*29. *D' F' L' F' R U' L B U' F' B2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2
*30. *F2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 R' B F2 L' F' U' R2 F U L2
*31. *L2 D2 B2 R D2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B R' F D B2 F2 R D' F' D
*32. *D2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' L U2 B D' L' D L F' L' D2
*33. *L2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 U L' U2 F' U' R' U2 L D2
*34. *F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 F' U2 B L R U B
*35. *R2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 U R2 B' D B2 F L' B' D' L2 R B
*36. *F' L2 B D2 B' U2 F D2 U2 B R2 U B' F' U' B F2 R' U' B' L'
*37. *U B2 D' F2 U L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' L F2 R B L2 F U2 L F' R2
*38. *B' L2 F B R' L2 U L U B L2 B L2 U2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 F'
*39. *U R2 B2 D' U' R2 U L2 F2 R2 U R' D2 B' D L2 R' F' D' L R'
*40. *U F2 U' D B' U B' L' D R' U2 R2 D2 B' R2 B2 U2 F U2 F' R2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 U2 B2 R' B2 F2 R D2 L' R' B L D2 L D' L' U' B R' D2
*2. *R U2 L' F2 L U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F R B' D' L B F' R B' F'
*3. *L2 D2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D R B' F L' F' D2 U L F2 R
*4. *B2 D' R2 U' F2 U' R2 U' L2 D' B' R' U2 R2 F' L2 U' L' D2 L'
*5. *R2 L U2 D L B R' U' L' F' U2 R2 U2 L' F2 L' D2 R2 U2 R' B2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R U2 L B2 D L' F R2 D U' R' B D L2
*2. *F' U' F D2 B L2 D L D' F2 U2 B D2 L2 F R2 B' D2 R2 B
*3. *R2 D R2 D2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U L' D' F' R B D' R D L2 U
*4. *B2 U' R2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 F U2 R D2 L B2 D' B2 U' F
*5. *D R2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 D B2 U2 B R D' R' B' D2 L R U' F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D' R2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 D F2 D2 B' U L' F' D F U F U' B
*2. *U2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 U' F2 U L2 U' B U2 B R U' B F2 R' U L
*3. *B2 R2 D2 R U2 B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D L B U' R D' R2 F U2 L D2
*4. *U2 B' L2 F D2 R L2 F U' F2 U2 D R2 U2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2
*5. *B2 U L2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U' B2 D2 L U' L' D2 R D R2 U2 F D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 B2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 R' B2 L' B2 U L2 B' U' L' F' L2 U F2 R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U F' R' U' F R2 U' R F2
*3. *L2 F2 U2 B2 D U2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 F D F R' U' F D' L R2
*4. *R' Uw' R2 U Fw2 R2 Fw' R2 F2 R2 B' D Rw2 Uw' L2 Uw' Rw2 B2 F2 D' B2 R' D R2 U L' Rw' R2 B2 Uw R2 U2 B F Rw U' L2 D2 Uw2 Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U2 R F' U F2 R2 U R' U'
*3. *B2 L2 R' B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R F2 R2 D R' D' L' D' R' D' F L' U2
*4. *R' D' Fw2 Uw U L2 R' Fw Rw2 Uw L R2 U2 L2 Rw' F' D' Rw Fw' F Uw2 U' F2 L' F2 L D2 Rw' D' R2 Uw2 B' U R' F' D2 Uw2 B2 L R2
*5. *L' B' R' Bw Dw' U2 Fw2 F2 Dw U Fw2 L Uw2 U Rw' D Lw Uw U2 Fw2 L B Fw' F2 U' R2 D2 Rw' D' L' B Dw' Lw' Dw2 U Bw2 D' Bw Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw Dw' Uw Bw' L F2 U' F' Dw2 Lw2 Rw D' Uw' F2 Rw2 U L2 Dw' Rw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=-5 / dUdU u=5,d=-1 / ddUU u=-1,d=-5 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=1 / dUdU u=1,d=-3 / ddUU u=-2,d=0 / UdUd u=-5,d=6 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-2 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=2 / dUdU u=3,d=3 / ddUU u=0,d=-1 / UdUd u=-1,d=1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=4 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=-2 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=0,d=-1 / UdUd u=-1,d=-3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=4 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=6 / dUdU u=-5,d=6 / ddUU u=-2,d=2 / UdUd u=-5,d=0 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=2 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' B R' L' U' R U' l' r'
*2. *R U' B' L U B' L' R l b'
*3. *U R B' U L B R l r b
*4. *L R L U' B R' L U L l b u'
*5. *B U' L' U R L U' l b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 4) / (0, -2) /
*2. *(3, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-2, 3) / (0, 1)
*3. *(3, -4) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 6) / (-2, -1) /
*4. *(3, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, 5)
*5. *(0, -4) / (1, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 6) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -3) / (1, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R' L R' D R' D' R
*2. *L' U' R' U' R' D' R L U'
*3. *U R' L D' U' R' D
*4. *R D' R U L U D'
*5. *R L' D U R U L U' D'


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 14, 2013)

*2x2* - 6.83, 6.16, (5.25), (8.11), 5.94 = *6.31*
*3x3* - (14.68), (18.25), 14.85, 17.29, 17.51 = *16.55*
*5x5* - (2:04.38), 2:15.54, (2:28.74), 2:14.75, 2:12.71 = *2:14.33*
*2BLD* - 9.07, 31.35, 40.73 = *9.07*
*4BLD* - DNF, 15:11.01, DNS = *15:11.01*
*Feet* - 2:48.36, (2:55.43), (1:48.15), 1:59.05, 2:51.16 = *2:32.86*


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 14, 2013)

2x2x2
1. 5.11
2. 9.29
3. 7.10
4. 7.93
5. 8.75

3x3x3
1. 19.96
2. 19.45
3. 22.54
4. 24.40
5. 21.83

Magic (Just do 5 solves)
1. 1.70
2. 1.56
3. 2.14
4. 1.68
5. 1.70

Clock
1. 17.38
2. 15.85
3. 15.03
4. 17.05
5. 17.97

3x3x3 One Handed
1. 37.43
2. 36.67
3. 34.09
4. 45.88
5. 34.04

2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. 15.50 (is this scramble a joke? You can figure out the optimum solution with hardly any cube theory training)
2. 1:01.92
3. DNF

3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. DNF
2. 3:44.21
3. 3:02.06


----------



## JianhanC (Aug 14, 2013)

3x3: 14.39, 13.18, 14.74, 12.28, 18.25 = 14.10
5x5: 1:34.72, 1:37.61, 1:22.93, 1:31.40, 1:32.61 = 1:32.91


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 14, 2013)

*3x3:* 14.81, 16.25, 14.60, 17.74, 14.47 = *15.22*
*2x2:* 5.64, 4.93, DNF, 5.12, 5.27 = *5.34*

Will do big cubes later this week, fingers hurt after newly cut nails :/


----------



## cubesonfire (Aug 14, 2013)

3x3: 23.73,(18.93),23.92,24.31,(30.29) = 23.99 2nd Solve=PLL Skip
2x2: (6.14),(7.59),7.14,6.44,6.54 = 6.70
3x3 OH: (1:21.06),1:14.25,1:15.33,1:15.05,(59.44) = 1:14.88 PB Average and NL single for me.Lucky single is 56.xy (my 12 year old hands are too big for a 57 mm zhanchi)
FMC: 56 moves (PB)


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 15, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 13.61 (13.63) (6.41) 11.79 10.47 = *11.96*
*3X3X3* : (22.05) 24.09 25.82 (26.89) 23.96 = *24.62*
*3X3X3 One Handed*: 1:49.30 1:33.91 1:44.35 (1:21.88) (1:57.96) = *1:42.52*
*4X4X4*: (3:41.68) 3:42.14 3:16.39 (2:50.16) 2:59.54 (4:35.54) = * 3:19.36*
*5X5X5*: 09:53.30 DNS DNS DNS DNS = *DNF* // Yay! My first sub 10 minutes


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 15, 2013)

*2x2* - 13.42 9.68 10.44 5.55 11.32	= *10.48*
*3x3* - 20.21 18.94 22.27 19.98 19.51 = *19.90*
*4x4* - 1.23.94 1.12.31 1.23.04 1.41.06 1.25.96 = *1.24.31*
*5x5* - 2.13.17 2.12.82 2.27.54 2.06.74 2.24.06 = *2.16.68*
*6x6* - 4.18.40 4.28.66 4.16.99 3.53.07 4.07.27 = *4.14.22* _comment - done with my trusty un modded v6._
*7x7* - 6.18.23 7.24.07 6.48.29 6.39.58 6.39.18 = *6.42.35*
*2x2 BLD* - DNF DNF 2.11.78 = *2.11.78*
*3x3 BLD* - DNF (9.21.44) 15.48.68 DNS = *15.48.68* 


Spoiler



First scramble http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9518817312/ Tw flipped edges on first.

Second scramble - Just 4 corners to move, easy orient on them, and only two flipped edges. I'm glad I got this. First successful solve. If I didn't get this, I may never have got one!


*3x3 OH* - 41.45 41.15 48.76 37.07 49.42	= *43.79*
*3x3 Feet* - 9.10.29 10.34.69 7.53.62 8.14.68 DNS = *9.19.87* _Comment - I have no intention of practising this, I'm just at a loose end this morning lol._
*3x3 MTS* - 1.32.46 1.41.46 1.38.69 1.23.28 DNF = *1.37.54* _Comment - forgot to start timer on last_
*2-4 Relay* - *1.54.36*.
*2-5 Relay* - *4.06.05* _comment - blinding 5x5 made up for a 20sec 2x2._
*Magic* - 2.42 2.05 1.91 2.61 2.00 = *2.16*
*Master Magic* - 2.83 2.61 2.79 3.54 2.84 = *2.82*
*Clock* - 20.41 23.21 19.95 18.13 22.45 = *20.94*
*Megaminx* - 3.22.88 2.57.78 2.24.57 2.57.19 3.06.47 = *3.00.48* _Comment - OLL skip on 3rd_
*pyraminx* - 17.93 20.55 16.39 25.12 19.89 = *19.45*
*Square1* - 1.06.85 1.30.93 1.32.40 1.37.92 1.34.84 = *1.32.72* _Comment - guess which 4 had parity? _
*Skewb* - 46.07 19.45 32.77 26.91 24.50 = *28.06*

*FMC* = *DNF* _Comment - see spoiler for my solution. It turns out that I made a mistake when I was copying the scramble onto my sheet of paper. I've thrown sheet out so I don't know what it was, but this did solve what I wrote down lol._


Spoiler



z2 L' F' B' R' U' L2 U' z2
B U2 L F' L' 
U' B' U' R' U' R
U' L U2 L' F
U B' U' B U' B L' B' L y'
R B' R2 F R2 B R2 F' R U'
R2 D' F U' F U F' D R2 B U' B'


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 15, 2013)

3x3
(20.59) 34.92 31.18 28.24 (44.64 (screwed up the PLL)) = 31.45. not bad not good

2x2
12.45 (14.52) 13.05 (11.04) 13.19 =12.90. Pretty ok.

4x4
3:30.91 3:43.21 (3:04.66) 3:13.43 (3:51.14) = 3:29.18
Pb ao5 (first sub 4 ao5)

5x5
6:48.86 (pb single) DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Aug 15, 2013)

2BLD was hillarious... I don't believe it's random scramble


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2013)

MatejMuzatko said:


> 2BLD was hillarious... I don't believe it's random scramble



This scramble was generated automatically by Odder's software. I kicked the scrambler to make it happen. I haven't looked at his code to see if it's valid. Supposedly Odder based his code on the official scrambler at the time. This is not the first time his scrambler has generated a really short scramble - I remember at least one 5-mover. But I think it might be the first 4-mover.


----------



## kcl (Aug 15, 2013)

Lol I did Speed BLD with ortega and had 2/3 success


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Aug 16, 2013)

*2x2 : *5.07, 4.99, (4.91), 5.33, (5.34) = *5.13*
*3x3 : *17.18, (18.52), (17.10), 17.89, 17.15 = *17.41*
*4x4 : *1:09.66, (1:09.84), (56.36), 1:07.03, 58.18 =* 1:04.96*
*5x5 : *2:07.16, 1:56.70, (1:46.06), (DNF), 1:54.80 = *1:59.55*
*6x6 : *(3:47.13), 3:23.24, 3:28.93, 3:39.96, (3:19.83) = *3:30.71*
*7x7 : *4:45.49, 4:29.83, (4:50.30), 4:44.11, (4:22.44) = *4:39.81*
*2x2 BLD : *34.13, DNF, 58.99 = *34.13*
*3x3 BLD : *DNF, 2:42.21, DNF = *2:42.21*
*4x4 BLD : *17:37 (12:00), DNS, DNS = *17:37*
*5x5 BLD : *DNF, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
*Multi BLD : 2/2 (8:40)*
*3x3 OH : *1:01.68, (1:07.85), 49.23, (46.72), 51.10 = *54.00*
*MTS : *54.76, 1:06.60, 56.96, (50.16), (DNF) = *59.44*
*2-4 relay : 1:39.90*
*2-5 relay : 3:31.37*
*Clock : *(31.22), 21.15, 23.42, (19.27), 29.66 = *24.74*
*Megaminx : *(1:36.78), 1:39.78, 1:48.33, 1:37.48, 1:58.97 = *1:41.86*
*Pyraminx : *6.42, (8.81), 5.60, (5.57), 6.94 = *6.32*
*Square-1 : *38.60, (DNF), 40.12, 34.75, (33.02) = *37.82*
*Skewb : *25.75, 33.46, (19.66), (45.78), 25.67 = *28.29*


----------



## TheZenith27 (Aug 17, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Lol I did Speed BLD with ortega and had 2/3 success



I did the same thing XD


----------



## Dene (Aug 17, 2013)

Dene is back!!

*3x3:* 15.32, (15.01), 16.74, (17.52), 16.20 = 16.09
*5x5:* (1:45.91), 1:45.51, 1:42.23, (1:35.91), 1:38.69 = 1:42.14
*6x6:* 3:16.95, 3:26.15, 3:12.50, (4:08.31), (3:10.50) = 3:18.53
*7x7:* 4:46.37, 4:26.66, (6:04.29), 4:33.74, (4:21.93) = 4:35.59
*OH:* 35.96, 32.10, (27.38), (DNF), 32.63 = 33.56
*Megaminx:* 2:10.04, 2:11.99, (2:30.84), (1:57.86), 2:13.51 = 2:11.85
*Pyraminx:* 10.39, 11.16, (8.55), (13.65), 10.28 = 10.61
*Square-1:* 33.03, (42.98), 33.80, 40.23, (23.81) = 35.69

My 4x4 is out of service at the moment.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Aug 20, 2013)

The website just transferred all of my Week 33 solves to week 34...


----------



## Mikel (Aug 20, 2013)

2x2 BLD: 6.66, DNS, DNS = 6.66

I'm so nub, I couldn't predict AUF...


----------



## kcl (Aug 20, 2013)

I'll update with 4x4 and 5x5 later tonight. 

2x2: (3.70), 4.48, (5.58), 4.78, 3.97= 4.41

3x3: 13.23, (12.93), 15.72, (16.50), 14.92 = 14.62


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 20, 2013)

TheZenith27 said:


> The website just transferred all of my Week 33 solves to week 34...



Sorry - that can happen if you are on at the exact point in the week when it switches.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 20, 2013)

Mats B
*2x2: *13.64,14.74,12.24,16.70,16.98 = 15.02
*3x3: *39.54,39.26,43.44,53.60,42.15 = 41.71
*4x4: *2:14.66, 2: 58.05, 2:36.58, 2:13.00, 2:56.22 = 2:35.82
*5x5: *5:05.75, 4:58.55, 4:23.71, 4:36.79, 6:13.47
*2x2BLD: *19.19, 21.24, 37.79
*3x3BLD: *DNF, 1:21.42, 1:34.84 = 1:21.42
*4x4BLD: *7:31.78, DNF, 6:52.50
*5x5BLD: *16:41.60, DNS, DNS


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 20, 2013)

Results: congrats to stevecho816, mycube and riley

*2x2x2*(35)

 2.29 Kurainu17
 3.33 mitch1234
 3.38 stevecho816
 3.49 Lapinsavant
 3.74 yuxuibbs
 3.75 Tao Yu
 3.78 riley
 4.30 mycube
 4.37 thezenith27
 4.41 kclejeune
 4.86 Iggy
 5.07 ryanj92
 5.08 legoanimate98
 5.13 bacyril
 5.34 PeelingStickers
 5.44 MatejMuzatko
 5.75 bh13
 6.05 blairubik
 6.16 PaintKiller
 6.31 DuffyEdge
 6.64 Spaxxy
 6.71 Bilbo
 6.71 cubesonfire
 7.14 Mikel
 7.48 qaz
 7.58 ickathu
 7.72 Regimaster
 7.93 MaikeruKonare
 8.22 Gordon
 8.38 Schmidt
 8.58 RoboCopter87
 10.48 James Ludlow
 11.96 MarcelP
 12.90 Yellowsnow98
 15.03 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(41)

 8.81 nccube
 9.02 KCuber
 9.56 Lapinsavant
 9.60 stevecho816
 9.84 CuberMan
 10.02 riley
 10.38 Tao Yu
 11.53 mitch1234
 11.60 Iggy
 12.26 thezenith27
 12.67 mycube
 13.00 yuxuibbs
 14.10 JianhanC
 14.46 legoanimate98
 14.62 kclejeune
 15.22 PeelingStickers
 15.48 Mikel
 16.09 Dene
 16.10 Bilbo
 16.52 blairubik
 16.55 DuffyEdge
 17.08 MatejMuzatko
 17.13 Spaxxy
 17.41 bacyril
 17.72 Regimaster
 17.82 ickathu
 18.33 bh13
 18.65 tomwis uxm
 18.83 Perff
 18.99 ryanj92
 19.52 PaintKiller
 19.90 James Ludlow
 21.26 qaz
 21.41 Schmidt
 21.44 MaikeruKonare
 23.99 cubesonfire
 24.62 MarcelP
 25.52 RoboCopter87
 28.14 Gordon
 31.45 Yellowsnow98
 41.71 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(22)

 44.95 stevecho816
 47.38 mitch1234
 48.88 thezenith27
 49.32 riley
 49.43 mycube
 1:00.99 legoanimate98
 1:04.96 bacyril
 1:05.12 Iggy
 1:06.75 yuxuibbs
 1:11.99 ryanj92
 1:20.00 ickathu
 1:20.22 qaz
 1:24.31 James Ludlow
 1:26.53 Spaxxy
 1:33.02 Bilbo
 1:41.75 blairubik
 1:53.98 Schmidt
 1:59.97 RoboCopter87
 2:21.41 MatsBergsten
 2:42.50 Gordon
 3:19.20 MarcelP
 3:29.18 Yellowsnow98
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:28.24 stevecho816
 1:31.73 mitch1234
 1:32.91 JianhanC
 1:34.96 mycube
 1:42.14 Dene
 1:50.89 riley
 1:51.49 legoanimate98
 1:56.56 thezenith27
 1:59.55 bacyril
 2:00.61 Iggy
 2:14.33 DuffyEdge
 2:16.68 James Ludlow
 2:24.33 ickathu
 2:31.44 ryanj92
 2:32.05 qaz
 2:37.57 yuxuibbs
 2:51.53 blairubik
 2:56.47 Spaxxy
 4:53.70 MatsBergsten
 DNF Yellowsnow98
 DNF MarcelP
*6x6x6*(10)

 3:03.30 mycube
 3:18.53 Dene
 3:30.71 bacyril
 3:37.51 legoanimate98
 4:12.30 riley
 4:14.22 James Ludlow
 4:21.38 thezenith27
 4:37.86 ryanj92
 5:13.07 ickathu
 5:14.93 qaz
*7x7x7*(10)

 3:46.89 stevecho816
 4:11.34 mycube
 4:35.59 Dene
 4:39.81 bacyril
 5:27.46 legoanimate98
 6:42.35 James Ludlow
 7:18.72 qaz
 7:32.18 Mikel
 8:19.68 ickathu
 8:34.04 ryanj92
*3x3 one handed*(24)

 16.95 CuberMan
 17.35 KCuber
 17.66 stevecho816
 17.83 Tao Yu
 18.15 yuxuibbs
 20.41 nccube
 22.35 riley
 23.78 mycube
 24.22 mitch1234
 27.59 thezenith27
 29.77 Iggy
 33.56 Dene
 36.06 MaikeruKonare
 37.02 Bilbo
 41.07 Regimaster
 41.46 ryanj92
 43.79 James Ludlow
 45.00 tomwis uxm
 47.74 blairubik
 51.51 ickathu
 54.00 bacyril
 1:03.26 qaz
 1:14.88 cubesonfire
 1:42.52 MarcelP
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 52.51 antoineccantin
 1:29.01 riley
 2:32.86 DuffyEdge
 4:06.38 qaz
 9:19.89 James Ludlow
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 2.74 riley
 3.08 Kurainu17
 3.47 MatejMuzatko
 4.04 yuxuibbs
 5.36 thezenith27
 5.55 Tao Yu
 5.78 Iggy
 6.66 Mikel
 9.07 DuffyEdge
 9.26 ickathu
 15.50 MaikeruKonare
 19.19 MatsBergsten
 23.63 stevecho816
 34.13 bacyril
 46.76 blairubik
 1:40.78 qaz
 2:11.78 James Ludlow
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 34.49 riley
 59.05 Iggy
 1:08.21 tomwis uxm
 1:20.34 stevecho816
 1:21.42 MatsBergsten
 1:43.16 Tao Yu
 1:45.37 mycube
 2:08.02 blairubik
 2:16.02 okayama
 2:42.21 bacyril
 2:52.83 MatejMuzatko
 3:02.06 MaikeruKonare
 4:17.85 ickathu
 6:00.97 qaz
15:48.68 James Ludlow
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 5:28.76 Iggy
 6:44.57 riley
 6:52.50 MatsBergsten
15:11.01 DuffyEdge
15:46.00 blairubik
17:37.00 bacyril
 DNF mycube
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

16:41.60 MatsBergsten
27:06.84 okayama
 DNF Iggy
 DNF mycube
 DNF bacyril
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

12/14 (54:36)  Mikel
4/4 (18:42)  blairubik
4/5 (21:41)  mycube
2/2 ( 8:40)  bacyril
1/2 ( 2:20)  Iggy
1/2 ( 2:46)  riley
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 59.44 bacyril
 1:06.79 blairubik
 1:22.03 YukiTanaka
 1:37.54 James Ludlow
 2:18.47 qaz
 2:21.71 ickathu
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 55.86 stevecho816
 59.66 thezenith27
 1:06.47 mycube
 1:09.03 riley
 1:24.22 Iggy
 1:34.03 yuxuibbs
 1:34.11 legoanimate98
 1:39.90 bacyril
 1:45.80 ryanj92
 1:48.62 ickathu
 1:48.89 qaz
 1:54.36 James Ludlow
 1:58.42 MatejMuzatko
 1:59.47 Regimaster
 2:02.18 blairubik
 2:22.36 Schmidt
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:33.58 stevecho816
 2:52.39 riley
 2:59.47 mycube
 3:19.39 legoanimate98
 3:21.28 Iggy
 3:31.37 bacyril
 4:00.39 yuxuibbs
 4:06.05 James Ludlow
 4:16.50 ryanj92
 4:18.68 ickathu
 4:39.89 qaz
 5:18.56 blairubik
*Magic*(7)

 1.01 yuxuibbs
 1.38 Regimaster
 1.69 MaikeruKonare
 2.16 James Ludlow
 2.43 thezenith27
 2.83 Schmidt
 4.29 ickathu
*Master Magic*(2)

 2.82 James Ludlow
 3.29 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(5)

 23.74 Schmidt
 28.06 James Ludlow
 28.29 bacyril
 28.98 ickathu
 31.54 qaz
*Clock*(9)

 7.71 ryanj92
 8.44 Iggy
 8.70 Perff
 13.04 yuxuibbs
 16.76 MaikeruKonare
 20.94 James Ludlow
 24.74 bacyril
 27.92 ickathu
 47.09 qaz
*Pyraminx*(16)

 5.23 stevecho816
 6.16 ickathu
 6.32 mitch1234
 6.32 bacyril
 6.52 Iggy
 8.10 ryanj92
 9.61 bh13
 9.75 yuxuibbs
 9.84 riley
 10.61 Dene
 13.88 Spaxxy
 14.18 Regimaster
 15.46 qaz
 15.51 Schmidt
 19.46 James Ludlow
 29.16 thezenith27
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:24.43 stevecho816
 1:41.86 bacyril
 2:00.49 ryanj92
 2:11.85 Dene
 2:12.03 mycube
 2:28.60 ickathu
 3:00.48 James Ludlow
 3:35.67 qaz
*Square-1*(9)

 27.30 Iggy
 31.68 stevecho816
 35.69 Dene
 37.82 bacyril
 50.62 riley
 1:23.76 ickathu
 1:29.66 bh13
 1:32.72 James Ludlow
 3:49.16 qaz
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

27 guusrs
28 YukiTanaka
28 okayama
30 mycube
33 blairubik
37 nccube
44 tomwis uxm
52 ickathu
56 cubesonfire
58 thezenith27
58 qaz
DNF  James Ludlow

*Contest results*

271 stevecho816
267 mycube
265 riley
245 Iggy
233 bacyril
189 thezenith27
187 yuxuibbs
182 ickathu
166 James Ludlow
159 mitch1234
156 blairubik
152 ryanj92
148 qaz
147 legoanimate98
125 Dene
125 Tao Yu
102 Mikel
88 DuffyEdge
84 nccube
79 MatejMuzatko
76 Lapinsavant
74 MatsBergsten
70 KCuber
69 Bilbo
69 Spaxxy
68 MaikeruKonare
68 CuberMan
64 Regimaster
62 tomwis uxm
58 kclejeune
58 bh13
56 JianhanC
56 Kurainu17
52 PeelingStickers
46 Schmidt
46 okayama
44 cubesonfire
33 PaintKiller
30 MarcelP
29 YukiTanaka
25 Perff
23 RoboCopter87
22 Gordon
22 guusrs
20 Yellowsnow98
9 antoineccantin


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 20, 2013)

Congrats on the 5BLD. That's really fast.


----------



## guusrs (Aug 20, 2013)

Sorry Mats, forgot to post my FMC result:

FMC: L D L U F L F' R F2 L' F L F2 L' F' L F2 L' F U' F2 B U2 B D' B' D' (27)

nice start on normal scramble: L D L U R
switch to inverse with premoves [R' U' L' D' L']
F2-1: D B D B' U2 B' F2 U (8+5)
Last pair: F' L F2 L' F (13+5)
LL: L F2 L' F' L F2 R' F L' F' R (24+5)
undo pre-moves: R' U' L' D' L' (27)


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 21, 2013)

How do the results points work?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 28, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> How do the results points work?


You get points in two ways.
1) For each event you compete in (regardless of result), from 1 to 13 depending on how hard/time consuming the events are.
Most points for FMC and 7x7BLD, least for 2x2 and Magic.

2) In each event you get 1 point for every other competitor you beat.


----------

